# Pirate Hunter Zoro vs Fire fist Ace



## Bonly Jr. (May 5, 2013)

Knowledge - None
Location - Marineford
Distance - 50m
Mindset - IC
Restrictions - None


Who wins? Pirate kings son, or the future worlds best swordsman?


----------



## RF (May 5, 2013)

Ace wins   .


----------



## John Sheppard (May 5, 2013)

Ace >= Luffy >= Zoro.

Ace takes this. But not easy.


----------



## Urouge (May 5, 2013)

^ it's more like ace > luffy > zoro.


----------



## Lycka (May 5, 2013)

It could go either way to be honest. 

But, if Zoro learns Kinemon's fire technique he would smash Ace throughly.


----------



## LB04 (May 5, 2013)

Ace wins with high diff.


----------



## Sanji (May 5, 2013)

Ace high diff.


----------



## Goomoonryong (May 5, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> It could go either way to be honest.
> 
> But, if Zoro learns Kinemon's fire technique he would smash Ace throughly.


I was just about about to say this, and yeah neither of them is coming out of this without extreme difficulty but im leaning towards ace because of his massive destructive power, but if/when Zoro learns the foxfire style Ace loses probably with no more than mid/high difficulty


----------



## jNdee~ (May 5, 2013)

inb4 Haruhih-ass.

anyways, 7/10 would be won by Ace


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (May 5, 2013)

Ace takes this


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2013)

Ace high diff. Better stamina, logia dispersion, blah blah.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (May 5, 2013)

Lol at the trolling responses above, Ace defeating Zoro? Only the preskip version of Zoro could possibly lose to Ace
Zoro cuts up ace in a million pieces and throws him in the sea.
Zoro takes this mid diff


----------



## jNdee~ (May 5, 2013)

Mid-diff huh?

Is that the difficulty of Ace roasting Zoro? Sure


----------



## Brown Dick (May 5, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Ace high diff. Better stamina, logia dispersion, blah blah.



Since when does Ace have better stamina than Zoro?
Logia doesn't mean shit to Zoro now.
Zoro wins.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 5, 2013)

Fighting for 5 days non stop.


----------



## Quuon (May 5, 2013)

Ace takes it with high diff.


----------



## MYJC (May 5, 2013)

Unless we get some proof that Ace can use CoO and/or CoA, Zoro wins high-diff. 

Logia hax won't cut it here.


----------



## αce (May 5, 2013)

> Since when does Ace have better stamina than Zoro?



Since he fought Jimbei for 5 days straight at the age of 17.



> Unless we get some proof that Ace can use CoO and/or CoA



Oh look, _these_ people again.


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2013)

Brown Dick said:


> Since when does Ace have better stamina than Zoro?
> Logia doesn't mean shit to Zoro now.
> Zoro wins.


Fought for 5 days.


----------



## RF (May 5, 2013)

Brown Dick said:


> Since when does Ace have better stamina than Zoro?



Fought Jinbe for 5 days. Among the best stamina feats in the entire manga, second only to the admirals 10 day stamina feat.



Brown Dick said:


> Logia doesn't mean shit to Zoro now.



If he plans on getting any real hits in, he needs to get close, to a man who can manipulate fire to the extent where he can make a fireball of the size of an island.

Not looking good for Zoro.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (May 5, 2013)

Ace is stll stronger then Luffy who is stronger then Zoro. Ace wins.



Haruhifan6969 said:


> Lol at the trolling responses above, Ace defeating Zoro? *Only the preskip version of Zoro could possibly lose to Ace
> Zoro cuts up ace in a million pieces and throws him in the sea*.Zoro takes this mid diff


----------



## SsjAzn (May 5, 2013)

Ace with high difficulty. The latter is at least slightly stronger than Luffy IMO.

Ace >= Luffy > Zoro


----------



## Lycka (May 7, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Fought for 5 days.



Since most stats scale liner ally in One Piece, Zoro likely has more stamina than Jinbei.


----------



## Turrin (May 7, 2013)

I give this to Ace with high difficulty, but there is no way of knowing until we see Zoro fight all out.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 7, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> Since most stats scale liner ally in One Piece, Zoro likely has more stamina than Jinbei.



You're kidding right? Have you seen Impel Down-MF?


----------



## ShadowReaper (May 8, 2013)

A stalemate perhaps? We have no idea about full strength of Zoro and he has not been shown fighting to death, unlike pre TS.


----------



## Lycka (May 8, 2013)

Raijin Flare said:


> You're kidding right? Have you seen Impel Down-MF?



Yes.


And by your logic pre-skip Luffy has more stamina than current Zoro.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> Since most stats scale liner ally in One Piece, Zoro likely has more stamina than Jinbei.


Except Ace did this back when he was a rookie at age 17. Even scaling that to current Zoro means Ace still has him beat in stamina.


----------



## Quuon (May 10, 2013)

Ace, high-diff


----------



## Shinthia (May 10, 2013)

Ace wins this


----------



## jNdee~ (May 10, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> And by your logic pre-skip Luffy has more stamina than current Zoro.



What? This isn't about Luffy, it's about Jinbei. Jinbei took so many attacks during the war, and was still able to make a distance between danger and luffy.


----------



## mido (May 10, 2013)

you can't go by ace >= luffy > zoro

it isn't simple as that
zoro is far more lethal to ace than luffy is
swords > fists

and ace is a brawler

but still
ace extreme diff


----------



## Shinthia (May 10, 2013)

mido said:


> you can't go by ace >= luffy > zoro
> 
> it isn't simple as that
> zoro is far more lethal to ace than luffy is
> ...


----------



## Lycka (May 10, 2013)

What do you think would do would happen if Aokiji got a free punch to Akainu's face. 

Now

What do you think would happen if Mihawk got a free slash to Akainu's face.


Which would do more damage?


----------



## Unclear Justice (May 10, 2013)

mido said:


> you can't go by ace >= luffy > zoro
> 
> it isn't simple as that
> zoro is far more lethal to ace than luffy is
> ...



you can?t go by swords > fists

it isn?t simple as that




OPtiers said:


> What do you think would do would happen if Aokiji got a free punch to Akainu's face.
> 
> Now
> 
> ...



Kuzan is a bad choice if you want to proof something with that. He isn?t exactly known for his strong punches, but Mihawk is for his slashes. Sengoku or Garp are better choices for this comparison.


@both:

Having a sword doesn?t equal being more lethal in OP. Where do you get that from? Just because it may apply in our world doesn?t mean it applies there. Even the fodder of OP-Verse is more durable than we are, you just can?t compare that. Also I think there are more noteworthy people who died because of punches than there are noteworthy people who died because of slashes. Or am I wrong on that?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 10, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> What do you think would do would happen if Aokiji got a free punch to Akainu's face.
> 
> Now
> 
> ...




Why not use GARP?


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (May 11, 2013)

Eh, are you seriously going to argue that a slash from Mihawk to the face. Wouldn't be more lethal than a punch from Sengoku/Garp? 
I mean, that's just no....
Unless you think, that Garp is miles ahead from Mihawk.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 11, 2013)

In a manga as physical as One Piece, it can be.


----------



## Shinthia (May 11, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> What do you think would do would happen if Aokiji got a free punch to Akainu's face.
> 
> Now
> 
> ...



Like everyone said Garp is a better choice than Aokiji. 

Now, u r asking what will happened if Garp got a free hit on Akaino. Where Akaino has his all kinds of defense down ? My ans, Akaino's face would be crushed and would die instantly.

And for Mihawk he will cut Akaino's face in half and Akaino dies

So, in both case Akaino will die.


----------



## RF (May 11, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Like everyone said Garp is a better choice than Aokiji.
> 
> Now, u r asking what will happened if Garp got a free hit on Akaino. Where Akaino has his all kinds of defense down ? My ans, Akaino's face would be crushed and would die instantly.
> 
> ...



What ?

Akainu took a quake punch from Whitebeard while off-guard to the bloody neck, and turned around literally a second later to blow of half of his face.

Garp isn't one-shooting him.

Mihawk on the other hand, cleaves him in two.

Swords > Fists


----------



## Mihawk (May 11, 2013)

Logia hax? 

Ace isn't some glass canon who relies on intangibility.

He is a very capable physical fighter and elemental brawler. He is as dangerous upfront, as he is from afar.

Ace takes this high diff


Also Mihawk would get Akainu badly if he gets a free shot.

Garp getting a free shot instead? I'd say Akainu can survive as opposed to the mihawk scenario

Make it a fair fight, and Mihawk vs Akainu would be significantly closer than Garp VS Akainu, regardless of victor.

And yes, Shanks would get Akainu just as badly given a free shot, more so than Garp, and would have a closer fight with Akainu than Garp would as well, under 1v1 circumstances.

Current Mid-Gen>Current Old Gen


----------



## Impact (May 11, 2013)

Zoro is toasted by ace firefist


----------



## Shinthia (May 11, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> What ?
> 
> Akainu took a quake punch from Whitebeard while off-guard to the bloody neck, and turned around literally a second later to blow of half of his face.
> 
> ...



1st,
I would have agree with u if Akaino was totally off guard but i dont think that was the case there. If u look again at WB's DF punch (not normal one) from behind , someone told Akaino that WB is behind him and i think Akaino reacted first enough to prevent one shoot.

2nd,
As we r using manga facts in this argument and i am going by your rule , can u show me a single pnl from 708 OP chapter where a Swordsman cut someone in half with only using sword (not DF like Law). I dont think u can but i can show u a lot of pnl where this kind of thing happen 

does that mean Mihawk,Zoro or any swordsman is unable to cut someone in half ? Hell no. Just like a punch crushing someone's head is very much possible specially if the person is known for his punch.


----------



## Unclear Justice (May 11, 2013)

^ Does Monet count? 
Just joking, I know what you mean.

Oda just lets his characters rarely die, so discussing if a top-tier punch or a top-tier slash is more lethal to another top-tier is futile, we have yet to see either of them killing someone. Aside from that its a generalization of fighting styles, which doesn?t work out. There will always be somebody who is an exception.


----------



## RF (May 11, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> 1st,
> I would have agree with u if Akaino was totally off guard but i dont think that was the case there. If u look again at WB's DF punch (not normal one) from behind , someone told Akaino that WB is behind him and i think Akaino reacted first enough to prevent one shoot.



He turned around and an earthquake hit him immediately. He couldn't have possibly done anything to protect himself.

Regardless, even on-guard Akainu would get cut in two if he stood and tried to tank Mihawk's slash head-on.



Lionel Messi said:


> 2nd,
> As we r using manga facts in this argument and i am going by your rule , can u show me a single pnl from 708 OP chapter where a Swordsman cut someone in half with only using sword (not DF like Law). I dont think u can but i can show u a lot of pnl where this kind of thing happen
> 
> does that mean Mihawk,Zoro or any swordsman is unable to cut someone in half ? Hell no. Just like a punch crushing someone's head is very much possible specially if the person is known for his punch.



Why do I have to use manga facts when I can use common sense ? Mihawk can cut mountain-sized fucking icebergs from kilometers away with casual slashes, _obviously_, anyone would get torn apart. The only reason why swordsmen don't have such on-panel feats is because of plot. Daz could have cut Zoro's throat right then and there, and be done with it.

And sorry, but Garp isn't killing Akainu with a single punch. That's frankly said,_ impossible._

Akainu took a quake punch from a bloodlusted Whitebeard, and then took another one, which split an entire island in two pieces, and he recovered in a matter of minutes.

Garp isn't doing better.


----------



## Shinthia (May 11, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Regardless, even on-guard Akainu would get cut in two if he stood and tried to tank Mihawk's slash head-on.



Jozu says hi.



> Why do I have to use manga facts when I can use *common sense* ? Mihawk can *cut mountain-sized fucking icebergs from kilometers awa*y with casual slashes, _obviously_, anyone would get torn apart. The only reason why swordsmen don't have such on-panel feats is because of *plot*. Daz could have cut Zoro's throat right then and there, and be done with it.



U cant use real world common sense in OP all the time. Common sense tells u Fire > Magma but in OP its different.

May b u did not read the last OP chapter. Frozen Continent > Iceberg

and that dude was beaten by Garp.

Why the double standard ? Why u r using the word "plot" in Zoro vs Daz situation but not in WB vs Akaino ?


----------



## RF (May 11, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Jozu says hi.



Why are you ignoring the fact that Jozu's body is made out of fucking diamond? 



Lionel Messi said:


> U cant use real world common sense in OP all the time. Common sense tells u Fire > Magma but in OP its different.



No, that's just Oda being bad at physics. Mihawk easily cut an iceberg in two from kilometers away. How the bloody hell is Sakazuki supposed to survive a serious slash from him if he tries to tank it ?



Lionel Messi said:


> May b u did not read the last OP chapter. Frozen Continent > Iceberg
> 
> and that dude was beaten by Garp.



Hyping tool used by fodder ? Yeeeeeah, no.

I'm considering that a hyperbole until proven otherwise. Whitebeard's most powerful quake only split an island in two.

That guy is not cracking continents, sorry.



Lionel Messi said:


> Why the double standard ? Why u r using the word "plot" in Zoro vs Daz situation but not in WB vs Akaino ?



Because I clearly stated that plot usually plays a huge part in battles between swordsmen. Are Sakazuki and Whitebeard swordsmen ?


----------



## Shinthia (May 11, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Why are you ignoring the fact that Jozu's body is made out of fucking diamond?


so, Mihawk cant cut diamond ?




> *No, that's just Oda being bad at physics*. Mihawk easily cut an iceberg in two from kilometers away. *How the bloody hell is Sakazuki supposed to survive a serious slash from him if he tries to tank it ?*





I dont know but i am guessing Oda will just be bad at writing Mihawk vs Akaino fight. 



> Hyping tool used by fodder ? Yeeeeeah, no.
> I'm considering that a hyperbole until proven otherwise. Whitebeard's most powerful quake only split an island in two.
> *That guy is not cracking continents, sorry*.



Thanks for clearing that to us Oda. 

*Sakazuki*  > Oda , confirmed


----------



## RF (May 11, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> so, Mihawk cant cut diamond ?



He can, but it's harder to cut diamond, than flesh and bones.



Lionel Messi said:


> I dont know but i am guessing Oda will just be bad at writing Mihawk vs Akaino fight.



Mihawk won't be able to spam slashes against Sakazuki in a fight, but if he stands in one place, and tries to tank a slash from him, he's going to fucking die.




Lionel Messi said:


> Thanks for clearing that to us Oda.
> 
> *Sakazuki*  > Oda , confirmed



No, I just find it nonsensical that some pirate whom we never heard of before has better feats than the Strongest Man In The World.


----------



## HaxHax (May 11, 2013)

Sword-wankers just need to die in a fire. (appropriate for the matchup)

When was the last time someone was actually cut in half in all 708 chapters of One Piece? Or even had a limb cut off? Go.


Ace.


----------



## RF (May 11, 2013)

HaxHax said:


> Sword-wankers just need to die in a fire.
> 
> When was the last time someone was actually cut in half in all 708 chapters of One Piece? Or even had a limb cut off? Go.



Swordsmen are usually horribly rendered by plot. 

Zoro lands like 2 clean hits in his fights, and most of his swordsmen opponents don't even try to inflict deep wounds.



If this hits Sakazuki who is not trying to protect himself, he's going to die. End of the story.


----------



## HaxHax (May 11, 2013)

Because swordsmen can't land the attacks. And because people are tough as nails in One Piece. Which means that blunt attacks with huge momentum are more appropriate. Which means that shit for momentum cutting attacks may be better for cutting ice for your drinks, but it isn't for fighting off magma-monsters.



Guns are usually horribly rendered by plot. Any marine with a gun should easily win any match-up. I mean, nobody can dodge bullets. Non-plot matchups!


----------



## White (May 11, 2013)

*Akainu isnt going down in one slash from Mihawk. Akainu tanked two quake punches from Whitebeard in the war, and a shit load of other stuff. Even Mihawks strongest attack isnt replicating, nevermind exceeding, that much power.*


----------



## HaxHax (May 11, 2013)

And let's not forget that Vista actually cut Akainu's face in half, using haki. Nothing happened.


----------



## RF (May 11, 2013)

HaxHax said:


> Because swordsmen can't land the attacks. And because people are tough as nails in One Piece. Which means that blunt attacks with huge momentum are more appropriate. Which means that shit for momentum cutting attacks may be better for cutting ice for your drinks, but it isn't for fighting off magma-monsters.



He created a hypothetical scenario where an off-guard Sakazuki was struck by a slash from Mihawk. 

Are you now going to debate that Sakazuki's skin and flesh, without haki enhancement are much, much, _much_ harder than steel, to the point where he can tank Mihawk's attacks ?

Also, try debating before negging. Good thing I neg for like 3 times more than you do. Expect a surprise in your CP tomorrow, as I'm 24'd atm.


----------



## RF (May 11, 2013)

Snarl said:


> *Akainu isnt going down in one slash from Mihawk. Akainu tanked two quake punches from Whitebeard in the war, and a shit load of other stuff. Even Mihawks strongest attack isnt replicating, nevermind exceeding, that much power.*



In the very first argument, the poster said that an off-guard Sakazuki takes a slash from Mihawk to the face, and compared it to Garp's punches.

Are you trying to tell me that an off-guard Sakazuki can tank a slash from Mihawk to the face ?

That's the equalivent of saying that an off-guard Mihawk can tank a magma fist to the face...


----------



## Quuon (May 11, 2013)

Holy fuck. 

Akainu isn't tanking a slash from Mihawk to the face, that shouldn't even be a discussion.


----------



## HaxHax (May 11, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> He created a hypothetical scenario where an off-guard Sakazuki was struck by a slash from Mihawk.
> 
> Are you now going to debate that Sakazuki's skin and flesh, without haki enhancement are much, much, _much_ harder than steel, to the point where he can tank Mihawk's attacks ?
> 
> Also, try debating before negging. Good thing I neg for like 3 times more than you do. Expect a surprise in your CP tomorrow, as I'm 24'd atm.



OH NO PLEASE DON'T NEG ME FOR 60 POINTS. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And for the record, I only neg when people are on the extreme end of stupidity. It happens rarely. Only other recent candidate that comes to mind is haruhifan.




All you have to do on this forum to get rep is to wank zoro and mihawk furiously. You can seriously get away with calling Mihawk's attacks more powerful than Whitebeard's.


Also, a flamethrower is more lethal than a sword.


----------



## Lycka (May 11, 2013)

Snarl said:


> Akainu isnt going down in one slash from Mihawk. Akainu tanked two quake punches from Whitebeard in the war, and a shit load of other stuff. *Even Mihawks strongest attack isnt replicating, nevermind exceeding, that much power.*



Being more lethal =/= more powerful.

Don't take things with such literal face value.


----------



## zorokuma (May 11, 2013)

zoro is taking this.  then again my name is zorokuma so im probably bias.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (May 11, 2013)

Swords>Fists
If mihawk gets one haki slash on Akainu he dies.


----------



## RF (May 12, 2013)

HaxHax said:


> You can seriously get away with calling Mihawk's attacks more powerful than Whitebeard's.





OPtiers said:


> Being more lethal =/= more powerful.
> 
> Don't take things with such literal face value.



OPtiers summed it up quite nicely actually.

One of Sakazuki's weakest attack took out half, and could have probably taken out Whitebeard's entire face, if he aimed better.

On the other hand, Sakazuki recovered from Whitebeard's most powerful attack in a matter of minutes.

Which attack is more powerful?

Just explain to me, how a human who is off-guard, can survive


----------



## jNdee~ (May 12, 2013)

^Buggy......


----------



## RF (May 12, 2013)

Raijin Flare said:


> ^Buggy......





There are obviously exceptions such as Buggy and Jozu, but Akainu ain't one of them.


----------



## Shinthia (May 12, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Just explain to me, how a human who is *off-guard*, can survive


1st,
just like Zoro survived Daz's attack 


2nd,
Why r u saying Akaino is off-gurad ? Don't u think even an *On-guard* Akaino will get one shooted by mighty Mihawk ?



Sakazuki said:


> Regardless, even *on-guard Akainu* would get cut in two if he stood and tried to tank Mihawk's slash head-on.







> One of *Sakazuki's* *weakest attack* took out half, and could have probably taken out Whitebeard's entire face, if he aimed better.
> 
> On the other hand, Sakazuki recovered from *Whitebeard's most powerful attack* in a matter of minutes.
> 
> Which attack is more powerful?


by ur logic,

Akaino > WB.


----------



## RF (May 12, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> 1st,
> just like Zoro survived Daz's attack



Because Daz's attack cut Zoro in two, amirite ?



Lionel Messi said:


> 2nd,
> Why r u saying Akaino is off-gurad ? Don't u think even an *On-guard* Akaino will get one shooted by mighty Mihawk ?



Of course he will, if he tries to tank it.



Lionel Messi said:


> by ur logic,
> 
> Akaino > WB.



No, by my logic, lethality of Sakazuki's attacks > lethality of Whitebeard's attacks..

which is true.


----------



## Shinthia (May 12, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Because Daz's attack cut Zoro in two, amirite ?



No. and thats exactly my point.




> Of course he will, if he tries to tank it.



if Jozu tanked one without much difficulty ,than an Admiral level haki user can at least do the same if not better.



> No, by my logic, lethality of Sakazuki's attacks > lethality of Whitebeard's attacks..
> which is true.



i dont know about DF lethality but WB's quack had more power than Akaino's , WB basically 1 shooted Akaino's 10 days worth of stamina.


----------



## RF (May 12, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> No. and thats exactly my point.



And Mihawk won't be able to cut him in two?



Lionel Messi said:


> if Jozu tanked one without much difficulty ,than an Admiral level haki user can at least do the same if not better.



An admiral doesn't have better defense than Jozu. His body is made out of the hardest mineral in the world, nobody is beating that.



Lionel Messi said:


> i dont know about DF lethality but WB's quack had more power than Akaino's , WB basically 1 shooted Akaino's 10 days worth of stamina.



Obviously, Whitebeard's attack was more powerful, but Sakazuki's was more lethal, meaning it would kill someone faster and easier than Whitebeard's quake.


----------



## Shinthia (May 12, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> And Mihawk won't be able to cut him in two?



i have given my ans countless time. Mihawk is not cutting an On-guard Akaino in half.

show me a pnll where Mihawk cut someone (not any object) in half.

i know u cant , just like i cant show a pnl where a punch crushed anyones head.

So, u cant say swords > Fist in OP universe as it is shown haki is a perfect counter for it.Real world logic means shit here



> An admiral doesn't have better defense than Jozu. His body is made out of the hardest mineral in the world, nobody is beating that.



CoA hardening by an Admiral > any kind of diamond 



> Obviously, Whitebeard's attack was more powerful, but Sakazuki's was more lethal, meaning it would kill someone faster and easier than Whitebeard's quake


.

may be, but its not lethal enough to One shoot any Top Dog.


----------



## RF (May 12, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> i have given my ans countless time. Mihawk is not cutting an On-guard Akaino in half.
> 
> show me a pnll where Mihawk cut someone (not any object) in half.
> 
> ...



So let me get this straight, Sakazuki is standing and not moving, and Mihawk fires a slash at his face, that can easily bust mountains in two pieces, and is preferably much much stronger than that since the attack was performed rather casually in the first place, and Sakazuki will survive.

Makes perfect sense.



Lionel Messi said:


> CoA hardening by an Admiral > any kind of diamond



Prove it. 

Also

Jozu's CoA and diamond coating > Admirals CoA



Lionel Messi said:


> may be, but its not lethal enough to One shoot any Top Dog.



What ... ?

Akainu blew off half of Whitebeard's face with a single Meigou, and could have taken out his entire face if he aimed better. 

Sakazuki can one-shoot everyone, if that person tries to tank the attack. Same goes for the other admirals and Mihawk.


----------



## Mihawk (May 12, 2013)

Anyone who has their guard down against the Yonko, the Admirals, or Mihawk in their fight, regardless of who they are, can get potentially one shotted.


Garp is not doing the same amount or more damage than Mihawk.

I believe that Mihawk/Admirals/Yonko>Garp.

And Mihawk, being stronger than Old Garp is going to cause more damage in one attack than Garp can, *especially* because he cuts, while Garp punches, 

Usually sword>fists is not always the case, but in the case of Garp and Mihawk, it is, due to the fact that the difference between them is wide enough to further support that stance in the Mihawk/Garp scenario. 

If Akainu is off guard, one powerful punch to the head by Garp would send him flying to the other side of the battlefield at best.

But if Akainu is off guard, a powerful slash from Mihawk to the head, will cut it off, and he will die.

Black Blade Night is designed to hack objects and opponents into pieces, whereas Garp's fist is gonna fuck you up for sure, but its not something that's an instant K.O.

The fundamentals are different. One is set to inflict blunt damage, while the other is set to inflict a fatal one.


----------



## Shinthia (May 12, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> So let me get this straight, Sakazuki is standing and not moving, and Mihawk fires a slash at his face, that can easily bust mountains in two pieces, and is preferably much much stronger than that since the attack was performed rather casually in the first place, and Sakazuki will survive.
> 
> Makes perfect sense.


If Akaino survived the WSM's best attack , he will survived whatever Mihawk (weaker than WB) do if Akaino is on-guard.


Akaino can always use CoA defense just like Vergo to reduce (if not completely block) Mihawk's attack.



> Prove it.
> 
> Also
> 
> Jozu's CoA and diamond coating > Admirals CoA



U prove ur statement first, than i will prove mine.




> What ... ?
> 
> Akainu blew off half of Whitebeard's face with a single Meigou, and could have taken out his entire face if he aimed better.
> 
> Sakazuki can one-shoot everyone, if that person tries to tank the attack. Same goes for the other admirals and Mihawk.



Sakazuki was not able to kill WB even after hitting him twice.
Also about the aiming part,by ur logic if WB aimed better and went for Akaino's balls Akaino would have been one shooted and killed.


----------



## RF (May 12, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> If Akaino survived the WSM's best attack , he will survived whatever Mihawk (weaker than WB) do if Akaino is on-guard.



Being more lethal =/= being more powerful.



Lionel Messi said:


> Akaino can always use CoA defense just like Vergo to reduce *(if not completely block)* Mihawk's attack.



This makes no sense whatsoever.



Lionel Messi said:


> U prove ur statement first, than i will prove mine.



Diamond with powerful haki > human flesh and bones with powerful haki.



Lionel Messi said:


> Sakazuki was not able to kill WB even after hitting him twice.
> Also about the aiming part,by ur logic if WB aimed better and went for Akaino's balls Akaino would have been one shooted and killed.



He wasn't able to kill him because he didn't land any fatal hits, which he could have done. 

If Whitebeard stands in a place, just like Akainu is in our debate, Sakazuki can blow off his entire face and kill him.

Also, you're making awful comparisons.


----------



## Shinthia (May 13, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Being more lethal =/= being more powerful.



Show me Mihawk's lethal one shoot attack at MF. 



> This makes no sense whatsoever.
> Diamond with powerful haki > human flesh and bones with powerful haki



that was within () sign, so that was 50-50 possibility.

so do u think an Admiral and jozu has same level of haki ? 



> He wasn't able to kill him because he didn't land any fatal hits, which he *could have done*.
> 
> If Whitebeard stands in a place, just like Akainu is in our debate, Sakazuki can blow off his entire face and kill him.
> 
> Also, you're making awful comparisons.



Akaino's punched WB once when he was down due to his heart attack and he simply could not one shoot him. Akaino did not beat WB even in 2 hit and thats that. 

and :rofl. If u talk about aiming than its ok but if i talk about it its awful comparisons ? :rofl seems fair enough :rofl


----------



## RF (May 13, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Show me Mihawk's lethal one shoot attack at MF.







Lionel Messi said:


> so do u think an Admiral and jozu has same level of haki ?



No, but an admiral doesn't have powerful haki up to the point where it can match Jozu's diamond defense. Not even close.



Lionel Messi said:


> Akaino's punched WB once when he was down due to his heart attack and he simply could not one shoot him. Akaino did not beat WB even in 2 hit and thats that.



You lack basic reading comprehension, son.



Lionel Messi said:


> and :rofl. If u talk about aiming than its ok but if i talk about it its awful comparisons ? :rofl seems fair enough :rofl



Obviously, the aiming argument was legit. If he can blast off half of his face, than he can also blast off his entire face if he aims better. 

And your comparsion with Akainu's balls was indeed awful.


----------



## Shinthia (May 13, 2013)

lol who did he one shoot ? Ice is not a person, ice is a haki less object u fool :rofl




> No, but an admiral doesn't have powerful haki up to the point where it can match Jozu's diamond defense. *Not even close*.








> You lack basic reading comprehension, son.



:rofl , i was about to say the exact same thing.



> Obviously, the aiming argument was legit. If he can blast off half of his face, than he can also blast off his entire face if he aims better.
> 
> And your comparsion with Akainu's balls was indeed awful.



U r using the *IF* word to ur advantage , why cant i use it to my advantage too ?  

U say if Akaino hit WB entire face WB would be dead . Same way i can say a lot of things IF WB punched Akaino's balls Akaino would be dead. IF WB's used his weapon to stabe Akaino's heart Akaino would be dead etc. etc. But, i cant say that cause i am not Sakazuki and i dont say stupid things to win a argument.


----------



## RF (May 13, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> lol who did he one shoot ? Ice is not a person, ice is a haki less object u fool :rofl



If he is able to easily cut a mountain sized iceberg from kilometers away without even using haki, then he can cut a person.



Lionel Messi said:


>



So haki is as durable as diamond ?

Thank you Lionel Messi. 



Lionel Messi said:


> :rofl , i was about to say the exact same thing.



How do I lack basic reading comprehension? At least I can type properly. 



Lionel Messi said:


> U r using the *IF* word to ur advantage , why cant i use it to my advantage too ?
> 
> U say if Akaino hit WB entire face WB would be dead . Same way i can say a lot of things IF WB punched Akaino's balls Akaino would be dead. IF WB's used his weapon to stabe Akaino's heart Akaino would be dead etc. etc. But, i cant say that cause i am not Sakazuki and i dont say stupid things to win a argument.



Are you fucking retarded ? We're debating IF Akainu could one shoot Whitebeard. And he CAN. Just because he didn't do so doesn't mean he can't.

And Whitebeard CAN'T one shoot Akainu with his Devil Fruit, and could probably one shoot him with his bisento.


----------



## Shinthia (May 13, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> If he is able to easily cut a mountain sized iceberg from kilometers away* without even using haki*, then he can cut a person.



how do u know that ? 

Luffy's head-butt can destroy Iron ( Iron > > hakiless normal human flash ). So, how many people did Luffy kill with his one punch or head-butt ?



> So haki is as durable as diamond ?
> 
> Thank you Lionel Messi.



So, u think an Admirals haki is not as durable as Diamond. 

Thanks a lot.



> How do I lack basic reading comprehension? At least I can type properly.



Yes u can type but dont know what the fuck u r typing.



> Are you fucking retarded ? We're debating IF Akainu could one shoot Whitebeard. And he CAN. *Just because he didn't do so doesn't mean he can't*.



same could be said for WB.


----------



## RF (May 13, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> how do u know that ?



Why would Mihawk use haki to kill someone far, far weaker than him ?



Lionel Messi said:


> Luffy's head-butt can destroy Iron ( Iron > > hakiless normal human flash ). So, how many people did Luffy kill with his one punch or head-butt ?



He killed fodder with it. 



Lionel Messi said:


> So, u think an Admirals haki is not as durable as Diamond.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Of course it isn't. Jozu's main attribute was his defense, and he was fighting against an admiral evenly.

 To think that an admiral surpasses Jozu's diamond defense, the only thing he was ever hyped for, with their haki alone is asinine.



Lionel Messi said:


> Yes u can type but dont know what the fuck u r typing.



I know very well what I'm typing.



Lionel Messi said:


> same could be said for WB.



No, it can't be. Whitebeard's most powerful move didn't one shoot an admiral, and it was performed on the ribs.


----------



## Shinthia (May 13, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Why would Mihawk use haki to kill someone far, far weaker than him ?



who did he kill exactly ?



> He killed fodder with it.


1st,
which fodder ? 

2nd,
and why not every person got one hit KO'd by Luffy's punch . Iron > flesh. r8 ? Than how come no one died from his punch ?



> Of course it isn't. Jozu's main attribute was his defense, and he was fighting against an admiral evenly.
> 
> To think that an admiral surpasses Jozu's diamond defense, the only thing he was ever hyped for, with their haki alone is asinine.



OK, let me ask u if Jozu got hit by WB's best quack punch , just like Akaino, would Jozu do better than Akaino ?



> I know very well what I'm typing.



If u say so. 



> No, it can't be. Whitebeard's most powerful move didn't one shoot an admiral, and it was performed on the ribs.



and whatever Akaino did,it did not one shoot WB.


----------



## RF (May 13, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> and why not every person got one hit KO'd by Luffy's punch . Iron > flesh. r8 ? Than how come no one died from his punch ?



Because durability.



Lionel Messi said:


> who did he kill exactly ?



Let me rephrase that. Why would he use haki to try to kill someone far, far weaker than him ?



Lionel Messi said:


> OK, let me ask u if Jozu got hit by WB's best quack punch , just like Akaino, would Jozu do better than Akaino ?



No, because Whitebeard would crack his diamond, and Akainu's base durability is stronger than Jozu's outside of his diamond form.

However, If Marco were to kick both of them, Jozu would do better.



Lionel Messi said:


> and whatever Akaino did,it did not one shoot WB.



But it _could have _one shot him.


----------



## Shinthia (May 13, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Because durability



if ur skull get destroyed ,how ur durability gonna help ?



> Let me rephrase that. Why would he use haki to try to kill someone far, far weaker than him ?



let me say again, who did he kill/cut in half , exactly ?



> *No*, because Whitebeard would crack his diamond, and Akainu's base durability is stronger than Jozu's outside of his diamond form.



thats what i wanted to know. I am gonna stop replying now.



> But it _could have _one shot him.



again my same  ans,

WB _could have_ one shot (kill) him too


----------



## tupadre97 (May 13, 2013)

Entei gg **


----------



## Venom (May 13, 2013)

Currently I dont think Zoro can defeat Ace. But probably after this Arc when he learns this Fire Cutting Technique.
But Zoro would put up a great fight against Ace.
And here are a lot of people who are underestimating Zoro.


----------



## RF (May 13, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> if ur skull get destroyed ,how ur durability gonna help ?



Usopp's skull got smashed in Alabasta and he kept on truckin'. 



Lionel Messi said:


> let me say again, who did he kill/cut in half , exactly ?



Don't try to change the topic, the original argument was whether Mihawk used haki against Luffy.



Lionel Messi said:


> thats what i wanted to know. I am gonna stop replying now.



If something can't crack Jozu's diamond then he is literally invincible, unlike Akainu.



Lionel Messi said:


> again my same  ans,
> 
> WB _could have_ one shot (kill) him too



How could he have done that when Akainu tanked his best attack and still got far more than enough room to spare ?


----------

